# Where Would You Go?



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We are kicking around the idea of taking 3 or so weeks to head out west (from Illinois) next summer. Thus far, we have only been as far west as the Black Hills and Badlands of South Dakota. We are thinking that the Grand Canyon, Yellowstone and Yosemite are are must do's; but what else? What would be your top 5 places to visit in the western part of this beautiful country? If you have visited these areas, how about some campground recommendations? Any places to avoid?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sort of depends on what activities you like to do while there. Some places are great for hiking but if you can't hike then it is not so good. Other places are great for rafting but..... So what do you want to do or are you open for anything?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Chris,

With only three weeks, I suggest you pick one location. Three weeks is not enough to really see all of these locations on one trip, unless you want to just drive by and stay a day or two. We did Yellowstone a few years ago, then the Grand Canyon the following year. We spent five weeks on the road for each trip and it was still not enough at each location.

I think the Grand Canyon would be your best bet, just my opinion. We stayed on the North Rim when we went there, much less developed than the South Rim, less people, no traffic, quite and peaceful. It is also closer to your home and will knock a half day of driving off your trip. The North Rim is also higher in elevation than the South Rim and is much cooler. Has all the same views, just less people. They do not have hook ups, so you will need a generator, but this is what we prefer. The National Park campground is very nice, but it may already be full. Something you would need to check. We had a site right on the rim for about $25 a night, can't beat that. Make sure you ride the mules, kids will love it.

Across the border in Utah, there are numerous National Parks that you can include in your trip. Zion, Arches, Canyonlands, Bryce Canyon, National Reef, all worth seeing. You can also include some stuff in Colorado if you have time. We went to Mesa Verde on our trip and enjoyed it. If you can, work in a river rafting trip on the Colorado. You can see how three weeks will fill up very quickly.

We stayed in many of the National Park campgrounds on our trip. May be too late for that now, probably already booked solid. Not sure you would fit in many of them anyway. When we went we had the 25RSS and it was still a tight fit in many places.

You could always come visit us in New York instead.









Good Luck,

DAN


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the reply's guys. We love to do things such as hiking, biking and kayaking but are also hoping to do some new things like white water rafting. Unfortunately, we are bound by the confines of the DW's job; we can't seem to figure out how to keep people from becoming sick. I'm thinking the plan will be for me to head out with the boys, taking our time to get there and have the DW fly out to meet us and then she will fly back while the boys and I drive back. As my job is much more flexible, I'm thinking that we will have two weeks to "be there", where ever that might be and then tack on what ever drive time to the front and back of the trip. As much as we would love to be able to spend a week at a particular place, I'm thinking 4 or 5 days at a particular location would allow us to see 3 areas.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

West Yellowstone for several nights. DW can fly into Billings. Tour around the Yellowstone Grand Circle on day trips. Then down through Tetons to Bryce Canyon for a night or two (Ruby's Campground just outside the entrance). Then down toward Zion and camp outside east entrance (there is a KOA there pretty close). You will enjoy a full day tour of Zion Canyon on the well-run mandatory shuttle busses. Hike Scouts Landing and Emerald Pools, maybe the Narrows (or at least up the river in the river some!). Then North Rim Grand Canyon. Go back through eastern Utah (Arches, Canyonlands, etc). DW fly home from Grand Junction, Colorado.

If you want to spend more time at less parks, I would recommend Yellowstone and North Rim Grand Canyon only. The sites inside North Rim are available now but will fill quickly, you need to reserve. Recreation.gov but you should probably phone them b/c the longest sites I see are 27 ft max vehicle length. Longer sites are likely available outside the park north toward Jacob Lake, one RV park is just north of Demotte FS camp and the other on the south side of Jacob Lake (these have full hook-ups so they would be "bigger"). On the South Rim it is more congested less relaxing, but they do have a Trailer Village operated by the concessioner.

If you wanted to stay more northerly, Glacier is awesome; there are KOAs on both East and West sides. Then over to Washington and Oregon. Cascades, Mt Ranier, Olympic, Crater Lake ,etc.

California is another trip altogether. Yosemite is so very crowded. (in the Valley) I would stay around Tuolumne Meadows. But don't miss Sequoia and Kings Canyon a few hours south of there.


----------



## raptor99 (Jul 23, 2013)

In the summer of 2013 I took a 3 week trip from NJ out west. Our main stops were Estes Park, Moab and Jackson Hole. It was an ambitious trip with some very long driving days. I would highly recommend all three places. If I had to do it again I would probably pick Jackson Hole and Estes or Estes and Moab. The triangle I did was long. Had a great time but lots of driving. I would choose Jackson Hole again and Moab again in a heartbeat. I am thinking about doing it again this summer. Jackson Hole provides the Titons and if you want to day trip up into Yellowstone you can without having the huge crowds. There is a good camp ground right in Jackson that was easy to access and was well kept. Moab was great as well. Went off roading in Canyonlands and took a great Jet Boat ride on the Colorado river.... lots to do and see. It was about a 7 hour drive between Moab and Jackson Hole if I recall correctly.


----------



## Brian E (Jan 15, 2012)

Went from CT out west in July 2013. 23 days, 6300 miles. Stayed in Bozeman for a few nights at the KOA and then spent the better part of a week at Grizzly Park in West Yellowstone, very clean and nice, we would return, but there is no pool and we struggled with the Wi-Fi. The Firehole river swimming area in the park isn't too far off. Day tripped from West Yellowstone into the park.he only full hookup RV campground inside Yellowstone is Fishing Bridge and it is TIGHT. Glad we avoided it. Spent several days in Grand Tetons where we horse backed and did a scenic river raft trip (expensive but worth it). Then we traveled to the black hills and Badlands. Had our boys, 8 and 10 with us and it was the trip of a lifetime. Definitely need a week at Yellowstone if you want to get off the beaten path, do some hiking and enjoy yourself. We found less time needed at Tetons and actually departed early for the black hills before our reservation was complete. One of our goals was not to have a frantic pace.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for your thoughts everyone. As this will be a trip in 2016, we are still in the planning stages. We will be sure to check into the earliest time to make reservations.


----------

